# I'm Bored! Post Someone New Singing for All They've Got



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

All this blah blah about the metaphysical realms of Wagner, historical recordings, I want to hear some NEW SINGERS singing their, ahem, [email protected]$$es off! Please post an exciting new opera singer going for the gusto! 

Ludmila Monastyrska was the latest singer who blew my socks off. Got more???? Who blows you away currently?

And I thankee.

:tiphat:

George


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

My advice to any opera singer is when your big aria comes, ignore the production and directors, move to the front of the stage and give it all you've got! That's pretty much what opera fans want.

Checking operabase it looks like Ludmil Monastyrska is on the way up and is in all the big houses now. I'll try to catch her next year, probably Berlin's Don Carlos. (Enjoyed her Vieni t'affretta on YT).


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Try this on for size:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I know, it's not Wagner but I like the voice though.

Philippe Sly!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Philippe Sly Sings Vaughan Williams, The House of Life*

Interesting ornaments and a non-operatic take on this old warhorse. Thanks for sharing, Pugg. Some of his Ralph Vaughan Williams recordings are quite nice where his lyrical qualities really shine. Here's the House of Life:






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Interesting ornaments and a non-operatic take on this old warhorse. Thanks for sharing, Pugg. Some of his Ralph Vaughan Williams recordings are quite nice where his lyrical qualities really shine. Here's the House of Life:
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


I found them also very refreshing.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

. Tamara Wilson, the greatest new singer since Jamie Barton. She is destined to be a Caballe type singer for today. Huge, beautiful, distinctive voice with secure, huge D6's and really great flexibility to the voice. Great for roles like Abagailla, Turandot, Leonora, Norma. The dress was a huge mistake.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> . Tamara Wilson, the greatest new singer since Jamie Barton. She is destined to be a Caballe type singer for today. Huge, beautiful, distinctive voice with secure, huge D6's and really great flexibility to the voice. Great for roles like Abagailla, Turandot, Leonora, Norma. The dress was a huge mistake.


There's some messy coloratura there, I have to say, so I'd be uneasy about Norma. A good Verdi voice though. With her as Norma and Barton as Adalgisa, who'd be burly enough to play Pollione? They might need some reinforcing joists under the stage.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nadine Sierra, the potential is there, only need good guidance .


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> There's some messy coloratura there, I have to say, so I'd be uneasy about Norma. A good Verdi voice though. With her as Norma and Barton as Adalgisa, who'd be burly enough to play Pollione? They might need some reinforcing joists under the stage.


I thought the coloratura was pretty OK save for the last run before the coda. What an exciting voice! Her coloratura is certainly at least on a par with the approximatura soprano Renee Fleming, whose Armida recording I enjoy despite its many flaws.

Yeah, Wilson's drapery is horrible. Hang them back up in the dining room.

You know what? Big singers, I have decided, just don't bother me. And Wilson is at least tall (I wonder how tall), not enormously wide.

The part of Collione is difficult at best without having a tenor of enormous girth playing the part. This guy has got to be a lover (even to some big gals), and that means physicality and as well as vocal agility. Does that mean I am more picky about my Collione (or, _his_ Collione) than about my Norma and Analgesa? Well, yes, I suppose so.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

-deleted-
misunderstood the OP


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> -deleted-
> misunderstood the OP


You ...never, spit it out


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

That's it? I agree Tamara Wilson is a wonderful discovery and thank you for that. Her website shows as much personality as she does, all social media/Facebook ready, this gal has got it going on.

http://www.tamarawilsonsoprano.com/

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I think Tamara Wilson should tackle Abigaile or Lady Macbeth soon. Anybody have watched her live? How is her acting?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Her face was a storm of emotions on the Tucker Gala. Very impressed. I don't see her falling down on stage anytime soon, though.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Her face was a storm of emotions on the Tucker Gala. Very impressed. I don't see her falling down on stage anytime soon, though.


I certainly hope not!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Barelytenor said:


> I certainly hope not!
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


I cannot retrace my thoughts into why I said that comment about her falling down on stage!. I don't know where that came from. I think I was trying to say something clever about the storm on her face. Don't get old. LOL


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh. I thought maybe you were thinking about Leonard Warren and trying to make some macabre Verdi tie-in.

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

my favorite non-famous current singers:

- Dragana Radakovic (dramatic soprano)





- Greta Bradman (lyric soprano)





- Jamie Barton (mezzo/contralto)


----------



## Loge (Oct 30, 2014)

Claudia Boyle


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> my favorite non-famous current singers:
> 
> - Dragana Radakovic (dramatic soprano)
> 
> ...


I love the Greta Bradnam voice, her CD is just wonderful.


----------

